# Fixing my Lawn



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

The lawn/landscaping bug has finally hit me and I am now determined to fix my Texas lawn. 
I bought the house 7 years ago- and have done much less than the bare minimum- outdoor work has consisted of mowing and mulching every couple years.

The journey starts this weekend, but wanted to post some before pics of my yard.

Trying not to bite off more than I can chew since July is not the most ideal time to start fixing a lawn/landscape.

First step has been to replace cheap sprinkler heads with Rain Bird 1804 sprinklers. Still have a few more to go- and the 180 degree sprinklers are not in stock at Home Depot.


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Here are a couple before pictures for this weekend's project.


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

To tired to say much of what I did yesterday and today- although I have 3 new Ego items

Here is how the back corner project looks after today:


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@Holmes168 - looking good! You going to put plants in that corner or what's your plan?


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

@raymond - since it's next to the electrical box- we are thinking some grasses up close to the box (running the risk it may have to get yanked in an emergency). Researching items that attract butterflies in that area. Maybe a hummingbird feeder or two.


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Finished on my corner project in the short term. Need to decide what I can use to fully block the electrical box.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

10/10 - solid choice of plants and mulch / stone looks nice!


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

@raymond - thank you, Sir!


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Figured I would bite the bullet and post pictures after mowing this evening- it's not pretty:

Zone D- my backyard- 1,125 SF


Zone D1- backside of house on the side- 55SF


Zone C- where it starts to go bad- 705SF


Zone C- continues- i need to get a better picture- its mainly crap


Zone B- the money shot- 825SF



Zone A- side yard- 350SF


The pictures make the lawn look much better than it is- but want to get some pictures up now, then maybe this weekend get some closer in shots.

Yard measuring completed today
Need to just get a new blade for my mower- it's 7 years old and never been sharpened.
Weed and Feed is going down on Zone B/C this weekend.

Guess you start the journey somewhere.


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Weekend Goals- 
Driveway grass spots and retaining wall weeds hit by some Roundup.
Get new blade for mower and mow
Start putting edge on sidewalk and driveway areas
Trip to Home Depot- new Ego Blower coming my way
Clean out rocky area in Zone C along side my house. Think I need to start thinking about adding some soil in that area. 
Enjoy cigar after successfully completing task list

Really looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## BermudaBen (Aug 28, 2019)

The flowerbed in the back is a nice touch. What happened in Zone B? It looked washed out, do you have erosion there? I'm a novice myself so take this with a grain of salt, but if it's just hard pan you might have good results roughing it up a bit. I'd add some peat moss, cast some well-balanced fertilizer, and watering it really good. That's a quick fix until you get your topsoil. It doesn't look like your fighting too many weeds, so that's a huge plus. I feel like weeds take up half my time. Any plans for overseeding?


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

@BermudaBen - main issue in that area is years of neglect. Really that is my yards biggest issue overall. Probably waiting until September to start working on my dirt patch- just too hot right now is my assumption.


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Took mower down all the way for the first time ever. Also- cut with a brand new blade. I definitely have some leveling work and the tree is coming down this fall. 
Couple scalps- not too worried as the plan is this fall/next spring- more landscaping in the back yard.

Really worked in front yard- getting an edge along the sidewalk and driveway. Plus- put down some Roundup on my driveway grass!

New Ego blower is awesome!


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Pics of backyard- the best part of my lawn unfortunately





What really sucks is getting into my yard for the first time- and I'm in Texas and it's July 🙁

Oh well- I'll do what I can in preparation for the fall fertilizer period.

P.S.- yeah the retaining wall weeds are an upcoming project


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

last year- i paid $50 for someone to come out and replace a sprinkler head.

during lunch- i took 5 minutes and replaced 2 more in my yard.

so far- 9 sprinkler heads replaced over the past couple weeks.

my biggest frustration is an inability to find Rainbird 180 degree sprinkler heads- haven't really shopped online- probably need to look a bit harder.


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Lawn looking ok- hot in Texas! 
Thinking tonight is a good night to water.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Holmes168 said:


> my biggest frustration is an inability to find Rainbird 180 degree sprinkler heads- haven't really shopped online- probably need to look a bit harder.


What type are you needing? Rainbird makes rotors, rotary sprays, and arc sprays. All of them you can get to cover 180 degrees depending on the nozzle/adjustment. What kind of rainbird body are you puting it into?


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

rotolow said:


> Holmes168 said:
> 
> 
> > my biggest frustration is an inability to find Rainbird 180 degree sprinkler heads- haven't really shopped online- probably need to look a bit harder.
> ...


I've been using the Rainbird 1804 sprinkler heads. At the local Home Depot- they have only had the 360 and 90 degree sprinklers. I need to do some more google searching- just was frustrated I couldn't go pick them up and have them installed a couple hours later.


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Well- figures. I got started working on my lawn and found out my position is being eliminated in September.

Thankful that I've already got a new position just in a different city.

St. Louis here we come!


----------

